# Bolt audio to sound bar



## ROSCOMMON (Apr 16, 2009)

Would appreciate the best way to route the audio to my sound bar. I forgot how I had it from my Romeo. Is it Bolt to bar or TV to bar. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

I do Bolt -> HDMI -> TV -> optical out -> Sound Bar


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

It also may depend on your TV. E.g. my TV doesn't do Dolby output, and so if I want that, I would output the audio directly from the Bolt box to the soundbar. (Of course, that means that if I ever use the TV's tuner, the audio will be played thru the TV's speakers.)


----------



## tapokata (Apr 26, 2017)

*TL/DR version is Bolt > TV > Soundbar should be a better choice.*

That said, two questions:

1.) What output formats does the TV support?
If the TV supports lossy format digital output, such as Dolby Digital and/or DTS, then the easiest path is Bolt > TV > Soundbar. If the soundbar has an HDMI port, and the TV has an ARC equipped HDMI port, all the better. If the TV can only output PCM, or another format that the soundbar doesn't support, then Bolt > Soundbar via optical is the better choice. Many TV's will pass through Dolby Digital, some will pass through DTS. Others, such as many recent Samsung models, will only pass through PCM (2 channel stereo) or a matrixed surround-sound output such as Neo:x, which the soundbar may not accept.

2.) How many other devices (besides the Bolt) will be connected? Again, if the TV will output lossy digital, best is to use it as a digital "hub". That reduces the number of inputs settings that have to be changed. If it doesn't, evaluate how many discrete inputs arena the soundbar- if only a single optical input, look at an inexpensive optical switch (typically less than $20).


----------



## fyodor (Sep 19, 2006)

I would note that all things being equal (which they may not be) it's better to use optical than HDMI-ARC. HDMI ARC can be a bit buggy, with sync/delay/connection issues. Generally if a TV passes through 5.1 audio via HDMI-ARC it will also do so via optical.

All things may not be equal-if you're using a receiver or soundbar as a video switch it's obviously much more convenient to do HDMI-ARC for TV-sourced audio. But if the OP's TV outputs the same formats from both and he's not using the soundbar as a video switch, I'd do optical first.


----------



## ROSCOMMON (Apr 16, 2009)

ROSCOMMON said:


> Would appreciate the best way to route the audio to my sound bar. I forgot how I had it from my Romeo. Is it Bolt to bar or TV to bar. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ROSCOMMON (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. Most of it is over my head BUT I can get the sound bar working using optical from either TV or Bolt. But even after selecting sound bar from the TV audio selection I can't control the audio using the Tivo remote. This bugs me because I did it with the Romio just fine. ???????


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

ROSCOMMON said:


> Thanks for the advice. Most of it is over my head BUT I can get the sound bar working using optical from either TV or Bolt. But even after selecting sound bar from the TV audio selection I can't control the audio using the Tivo remote. This bugs me because I did it with the Romio just fine. ???????


Did you program your TiVo remote to control your soundbar, under TiVo Central/Settings & Messages/Remote, CableCARD, & Devices/Remote Control Setup/Set A/V Volume and Mute?


----------



## ROSCOMMON (Apr 16, 2009)

Mikeguy said:


> Did you program your TiVo remote to control your soundbar, under TiVo Central/Settings & Messages/Remote, CableCARD, & Devices/Remote Control Setup/Set A/V Volume and Mute?


----------



## ROSCOMMON (Apr 16, 2009)

Got it my Friend. Rather dumb of me not to see that but what the hey? Thanks to you ald all the Forum folks that replied.


----------

